
Apply HN: FORUM – A public messaging app - jaktran
What if we can publish a thought that is at the same time :<p>- a status (social network use case)<p>- a sentence&#x2F;paragraph in a long article (blogging platform use case)<p>- a message in a conversation (messaging app use case)<p>This is the goal of &quot;FORUM&quot;, a new kind of social network that provides the benefits of a social network, a messaging app and a blogging platform with only one feature.<p>You can try it here :
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=co.forum.app" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=co.forum.app</a><p>and see the demo here :
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Ft7JvfzoF2Q" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Ft7JvfzoF2Q</a>
======
ryporter
This seems insufficiently different than Twitter after their recent changes,
where you are can tweet your status, write posts that are longer than 140
characters, and direct message other users.

~~~
jaktran
So I would like to emphasize on 2 things:

\- on Forum there is no direct private message, the messaging system is
public. A message can be at the same time a status, a part within an article
(which is composed by many status) and a message in a conversation.

\- there is no newsfeed on Forum, but a stack of cards. The user swipes the
cards up to upvote the status, down to pass. By doing so, he contributes to
rank the content.

demo video :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft7JvfzoF2Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft7JvfzoF2Q)

------
brudgers
Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11445956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11445956)

~~~
jaktran
yes, sorry for the double post for those who will notice, I wanted to make a
smaller post description

